# XBOX 360



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 30, 2005)

anybody getting a xbox360 seems like a cool system Im waiting for the PS3. My best friend is getting it.

blade


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 30, 2005)

I will eventually get one, but not at launch. I normally get every system at launch, but for the first time I am not anxious to do so. Rumor has it that the PS3 may cost as much as 500 dollars.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

me too poor...


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm happy with my Xbox, and don't feel the need for a 360.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 30, 2005)

Thom you must not have seen Oblivion. Are you an Elder Scrolls: Morrowind fan? It looks so beautiful. The graphics blow your mind.




The settings are beautiful with a heavy leaning toward the LOTR type medieval architecture and style. We can't wait for it to come out. 

Just so you guys know, the 360 will play most Xbox games. Especially the major titles. The controllers are all wireless even if you have 16 people playing a network game in the same room. If you prefer corded ones you can get them.


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 1, 2005)

I would like to get a PS3 and/or XBOX 360 but the prices are to high for me right now.I wasn`t excited about the Nintendo Revolution until now.The controller truely is revolutionary.

Check it out:

http://cube.ign.com/articles/651/651224p1.html

http://cube.ign.com/articles/651/651301p1.html

Check out the Video:

http://cube.ign.com/articles/651/651334p1.html

As I said before,I did not really care about getting another Nintendo,but now,I am excited about this.Plus,it will be much cheaper than the PS3 or 360.That does not mean I will not ever buy either of those.This means that I am now interested in all three systems.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 1, 2005)

im looking forward to the ps3's use of blu-ray!


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> im looking forward to the ps3's use of blu-ray!




What is blu-ray?


On a side note,I am glad I am not the only geek on here.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 1, 2005)

blu-ray is hd-dvd basically allthough the competing product is called hd-dvd but their both the same thing.


----------



## Puritanhead (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm still waiting for Virtual Reality and fully enmeshed 3D worlds to be created in our gamerooms.


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I'm still waiting for Virtual Reality and fully enmeshed 3D worlds to be created in our gamerooms.



That`s what excites me about the new Nintendo.They are taking a step in that direction with it`s controller.Imagine playing Zelda and swinging the controller as the sword.Or,imagine playing baseball and swinging the controller like a bat.Or,imagine playing a racing game and turning the controller to steer.The list goes on.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...



But that would mean I would have to get up off the couch.



I might spill my popcorn.


----------

